# Ruger Bearcat



## Stihl 041S (Dec 31, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the length of the cylinder on a bearcat, and how much

room there is between the cylindes and the frame in the front. I want to 

build a 5-shot 32 cal and want to know how long a cyliner I can go with. The

gun shops around here don't have one and with Severe ADD I can't wait to 

figure and do the math and pressure work.

Rob


----------

